# Adjustment Brush Bug?



## Glenn NK (Apr 22, 2013)

LR4.4 works flawlessly (still on my machine).

LR5:

Strange behaviour with the adjustment brush (brush activated and pin visible on screen).

No matter which colour is chosen for the brushed area (Shift O), as soon as the left mouse button is pressed to activate the brush, the brushed area returns to natural (as though "O" had been used to select no colour for the brushed area).

Selected another image, then back to first image:  click on K, select RED for the brushed area (Shift O), - click the left mouse button, the BG is natural again.  Same thing happens no matter which colour is selected for the brushed area.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 22, 2013)

Can't reproduce that here, Glenn. Works as expected......


----------



## Glenn NK (May 1, 2013)

TNG said:


> Can't reproduce that here, Glenn. Works as expected......



I've stopped using LR5 beta and considering removing it - not worth the frustration.

The second Adjustment brush could have been powerful, but it's too limiting as is (read Victoria's response to my other post).


----------



## tzalman (May 1, 2013)

I have the same bug in my brush; every time I start a new swipe the  overlay disappears. Double clicking "O" brings it back until I start  brushing again.
Windows 7 - 64 bit, 8 GB RAM, i7.


----------



## Grizz (May 1, 2013)

Yes same adjustment brush bug here also.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (May 1, 2013)

I can't duplicate it here, either. We need to know why it works for me and not for you.

Are you folks with the problem using a mouse or a tablet? What video card? Are all your drivers up to date?

(My answers are mouse, NVIDIA GTX 550 Ti, and yes).

Hal


----------



## Glenn NK (May 1, 2013)

Mouse, NVIDIA GTX 560 (driver updated 13 Jan 2013 - driver version 9.18.13.1106).

Just did a search; "the best driver software for your device is already installed".


----------



## tzalman (May 1, 2013)

Mouse, Nvidia GeForce 310M, updated 6-1-13


----------



## Hal P Anderson (May 2, 2013)

Well, I guess none of those things apply. Could you try renaming the preferences file and see if that cures the problem? On my system, it's located here:
C:\Users\Hal Anderson\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Lightroom\Preferences and called "Lightroom 5 Preferences.agprefs"

Look here for instructions on how to trash the preferences file.

Hal


----------



## sizzlingbadger (May 2, 2013)

I have the overlay issue on my mac too.


----------



## tzalman (May 2, 2013)

New Preferences file cured it. I should have thought of that. Thanks.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (May 2, 2013)

That's good to hear. Thanks for reporting back. 

Hal


----------



## Grizz (May 2, 2013)

Worked here also! Thank you.


----------

